# Stripped bolts?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering the best methods of removing bolts with stripped heads. I have a bolt that is just very tight and the head is not rounded but is stripped to an extent the socket won't grip it tight enough to turn it? What methods would you use for a tight stripped head bolt


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would take a torch to it, get it red hot & remove it with a pair of channel locks........ Only if that wont ruin what its connected to.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll its a bolt on the tranny mount, I was hoping to only use a torch if absolutely necessary down there.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

throw it away and buy a ford. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You sure tinker a lot with your vehicles. That is a tough problem. They make drill bit that as you drill in it tries to reverse out the bolt, but I don't know how much room you have.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Try some of these depending on how bad it is. I assume you have tried different sockets with different amounts of points and trying metrics.

Spray lots of wd 40 or pb blaster on the area multiple times to really let it penetrate.

Vise grips work a lot of the time if you can get access to lock them down on the bolt.

Heat the area around the bolt with a propane torch to help expand the hole and break down the loctite if its been used.

Weld a good nut to the stripped bolt head so that you can attach a socket to the new nut.

If that fails cut it off with a torch or grinder and work on extracting the remaining parts.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

also remember "lefty loosey righty tighty"


----------

